# Killing time with "Killing the Blues"



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Had some time to kill this morning with a storm day off, so I put a little more practice in on the recording gear with a Rowly Salley song that I've always loved.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-981883998-857219485%2Fkilling-the-blues-rowland-2


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my all time faves. Very few can pull that tune off ..nice


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Really enjoyed it Brent! Well done.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys,


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds really good - are you singing as well?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup - did all of it :')


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that was really well done - great voice and the solo was really tasteful


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

very nice...thanks for sharing


----------

